# Which service people do you tip, and why?



## reg barclay

There are certain service workers that it is more customary to tip than others. I guess this can differ from place to place. Which ones do you tip, and why?

Also, is there any rhyme and reason, as to which kind of workers it is customary to tip?

I suppose it's pretty traditional to tip cab drivers, and I guess that's why some of us feel we should be tipped (as a logical extension to that).

Anyway, I guess the point of this thread is to discuss tipping in general, why we tip some professions and not others, and how this is relevant to us.


----------



## 404NofFound

I tip waitresses, waiters, pizza delivery, shoe shine, cab and rideshare, barber, bell hop.

I don't tip plummer, home upgrades like floor installation, appliance installation, auto mechanic, oil change, stewardess, food cashier.

I haven't given it much thought, but I will think about it. I figure a plummer makes $30 per hour. I figure a stewardess makes $20 per hour with 401k vacation, medical and dental coverage and sick days. Maybe the oil change guy should get a tip.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

cab drivers, pizza delivery drivers, servers in restaurants and bars, valet attendants, skycaps to name a few that come to the top of mind.


----------



## reg barclay

404NofFound said:


> I tip waitresses, waiters, pizza delivery, shoe shine, cab and rideshare, barber, bell hop.
> 
> I don't tip plummer, home upgrades like floor installation, appliance installation, auto mechanic, oil change, stewardess, food cashier.
> 
> I haven't given it much thought, but I will think about it. I figure a plummer makes $30 per hour. I figure a stewardess makes $20 per hour with 401k vacation, medical and dental coverage and sick days. Maybe the oil change guy should get a tip.


You should also toss a few bucks for Chief O'Brien, when he fixes the power transfer conduits.


----------



## Cableguynoe

People i tip regularly:

Servers at restaurants/bartenders
Lady that cuts my hair
My dog groomer
My uber drivers
Pizza delivery guy
Car valet kid


----------



## 404NofFound

reg barclay said:


> You should also toss a few bucks for Chief O'Brien, when he fixes the power transfer conduits.


I gave him 20 quatloos once for transporting me during an ion storm.


----------



## reg barclay

404NofFound said:


> I gave him 20 quatloos once for transporting me during an ion storm.


I once got a 3x surge ride to the Gamma Quadrant, during an ion storm. I also got paid the wormhole surcharge.


----------



## Cableguynoe

404NofFound said:


> I haven't given it much thought, but I will think about it. I figure a plummer makes $30 per hour. .


I never consider how much I think they make. It's about if their doing something for me that feels a little more personal.

Not long ago went to a very expensive restaurant for our anniversary.
With drinks bill was about $250 just for the 2 of us.
I don't think there was a table there paying under $200. I did the math that if my waitress had just 4 tables she was taking care of per hour, she was making over $100 per hour just on tips.
That didn't stop me from giving her the proper tip for taking care of us.

A plumber working on my toilet is doing a job. A toilet is just a toilet. My server or lady cutting my hair is doing something for me personally.


----------



## reg barclay

Cableguynoe said:


> People i tip regularly:
> 
> Servers at restaurants/bartenders
> Lady that cuts my hair
> My dog groomer
> My uber drivers
> Pizza delivery guy
> Car valet kid





Cableguynoe said:


> I never consider how much I think they make. It's about if their doing something for me that feels a little more personal.
> 
> Not long ago went to a very expensive restaurant for our anniversary.
> With drinks bill was about $250 just for the 2 of us.
> I don't think there was a table there paying under $200. I did the math that if my waitress had just 4 tables she was taking care of per hour, she was making over $100 per hour just on tips.
> That didn't stop me from giving her the proper tip for taking care of us.
> 
> A plumber working on my toiler is doing a job. A toilet is just a toiler. My server or lady cutting my hair is doing something for me personally.


According to your personal criteria, wouldn't Uber drivers and Pizza deliverers be more similar to a plumber then?


----------



## Cableguynoe

reg barclay said:


> According to your personal criteria, wouldn't Uber drivers and Pizza deliverers be more similar to a plumber then?


Sort of. I can see why you would say that.

My wife used to work at a pizza place when she was younger and she said the drivers knew which customers tipped well and would fight for the delivery among each other. She said those would get their pizza faster.
I've actually felt this is true with a kid that's been regular for us for a while. They say an hour on the phone and in 30 minutes I have my pizza.
Also, going to the Uberfunitis logic, I wouldn't want to not tip the guy handling my food.

Uber drivers I feel it's also a more personal experience. 
I'm in their car. We talk. Sometimes I give more specific instructions than just what's in the app.

A plumber I tell him where the work is to be done and I leave him alone while he does his work.


----------



## jazzapt

This opinion will probably not be popular here, but I am a cheap bastard and I hate tipping. I feel like if someone is getting compensated fairly for the service provided, there is no need to tip (unless I feel like I have received service above and beyond what was expected)

I actually go out of my way to avoid utilizing services where tips are expected. For example I never valet my car, I carry my own bags to my hotel room, I cut my own hair (actually I shave it), I wash my own car, and I pick up my own pizzas whenever possible.

And I don’t carry cash on me. The only time I have cash is when I get cash tips from Pax. I haven’t carried cash on me since 1998, and I don’t plan on starting just for the sake of tipping.

That said I do tip when I must utilize a service where tipping is expected, like waiters/waitresses, Uber/Lyft drivers, bartenders, and pizza delivery. And I tip generously when I do. But it is usually only if I can tip electronically because again, I don’t carry cash (therefore I don’t tip at food places like Starbucks or Dunkins as they don’t provide options to tip electronically). The only time I make sure to have cash to tip is for chamber maids.


----------



## Cableguynoe

jazzapt said:


> And I don't carry cash on me. .


Rarely does a tip have to be in cash, except for maybe Valet guys, car wash guys and Uber drivers 1 year ago.
Just about everywhere else you can tip on your credit card.


----------



## jazzapt

Cableguynoe said:


> Rarely does a tip have to be in cash, except for maybe Valet guys, car wash guys and Uber drivers 1 year ago.
> Just about everywhere else you can tip on your credit card.


And the aforementioned Dunkin Donuts, Starbucks, and a number of other quick service food places where you may find a tip box at the register for but no option on the receipt.


----------



## Cableguynoe

jazzapt said:


> And the aforementioned Dunkin Donuts, Starbucks, and a number of other quick service food places where you may find a tip box at the register for but no option on the receipt.


Maybe. 
Those are some I wouldn't tip anyway.


----------



## Terri Lee

Waitstaff, Uber drivers (the 3 times I've been a pax), AAA guys, housekeeping at motels, people who cut my hair.

I pay a monthly fee at a full service car wash, and though some customers tip there I do NOT because I'd go broke since I need the ride share car cleaned often.


----------



## steveK2016

Two types of people I tip:

1. People that I know can retaliate against me if they decide to be garbage human beings because i dont trust most of humanity. Food delivery and wait staff, who have unsupervised access to my food, I'll tip.

2. People that I want to perform exceptional in future interactions. When I used to go to a full service car wash, I tipped well. Once they learned that I was a tipper after seeing me often, they would clean more thoroughly. I also have a favorite stylist that cuts my hair, I tip her to ensure to always get the best cut.

I think socially obligation of tipping is archaic and should be removed from a civilized society. Our forefathers considered it an undemocratic form of bribery that emphasized the class divide and created a serfdom mentality.

I go into any transaction with minimal expectations of what good and service I receive. If they meet those standards, then I meet my obligation of paying what I'm told to pay. A tip should only be given for exceptional service.

Tipping goes from rewarding exceptional service to a bribe to not receive degraded or sometimes disgusting service.

I accept tips when given, but i do not expect it nor demand it from my pax.I do not down rate for non-tippers and I do not look down on them, I do not let a lack of tips ruin my day or my attitude.

This is coming from a guy that get 15-20% in tips on average weekly. I made $148 in tips last week. For whatever reason, pax decided to tip me for my services. Cool, if it didnt happen, I wouldnt have cried about it.


----------



## reg barclay

jazzapt said:


> This opinion will probably not be popular here, but I am a cheap bastard and I hate tipping. I feel like if someone is getting compensated fairly for the service provided, there is no need to tip (unless I feel like I have received service above and beyond what was expected)


The problem is that not all service providers are getting compensated fairly, some seem to rely on tips, without which the job wouldn't be worth their while. Personally though, I'd also prefer a system change. I'd rather just pay more, so that the worker gets fairly recompensed without tips, and not be expected to tip.

In Europe, tipping seems to be less expected, and more of a voluntary thing, when a worker goes above and beyond in some way.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Cableguynoe said:


> I never consider how much I think they make. It's about if their doing something for me that feels a little more personal.
> 
> Not long ago went to a very expensive restaurant for our anniversary.
> With drinks bill was about $250 just for the 2 of us.
> I don't think there was a table there paying under $200. I did the math that if my waitress had just 4 tables she was taking care of per hour, she was making over $100 per hour just on tips.
> That didn't stop me from giving her the proper tip for taking care of us.
> 
> A plumber working on my toilet is doing a job. A toilet is just a toilet. My server or lady cutting my hair is doing something for me personally.


I don't tip plumbers because they're already making good money I would hope. However I would argue that when it comes to personal service it doesn't get more personal than fixing a toilet. Also it's far more important to me to have a working toilet than a good haircut. But each to his own.


----------



## Ribak

reg barclay said:


> There are certain service workers that it is more customary to tip than others. I guess this can differ from place to place. Which ones do you tip, and why?
> 
> Also, is there any rhyme and reason, as to which kind of workers it is customary to tip?
> 
> I suppose it's pretty traditional to tip cab drivers, and I guess that's why some of us feel we should be tipped (as a logical extension to that).
> 
> Anyway, I guess the point of this thread is to discuss tipping in general, why we tip some professions and not others, and how this is relevant to us.


Exotic dancers (strippers) $5-$10
Massage therapist $10-$20
Barista $1-$2
Restaurant workers (20% dine-in & 10% take out)
Hair stylist $5
Pizza delivery $5-$10
UBER/LYFT $5-$25....usually $5
UBEREATS $5
Taxi $0


----------



## steveK2016

reg barclay said:


> The problem is that not all service providers are getting compensated fairly, some seem to rely on tips, without which the job wouldn't be worth their while. Personally though, I'd also prefer a system change. I'd rather just pay more, so that the worker gets fairly recompensed without tips, and not be expected to tip.
> 
> In Europe, tipping seems to be less expected, and more of a voluntary thing, when a worker goes above and beyond in some way.


Bingo. Its not my job to pay the staff, its the business' job to do so. We allow them to get away with it. Repeal restaurants exemption from minimum wage laws.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Fuzzyelvis said:


> . However I would argue that when it comes to personal service it doesn't get more personal than fixing a toilet. Also it's far more important to me to have a working toilet than a good haircut. But each to his own.


Completely disagree.

Fixing a leaking toilet is not personal. Make it not leak. Simple as that. I'll piss in the backyard in the meantime.
Making me look good when cutting my hair or making sure my wife's margarita glass is never empty is very personal.


----------



## Sodium101

Road side service guys
Fuel station pumpers
Tour guides
Hotel maids
Installation tech if they are courtesy
Furniture delivery
Movers
Airport shuttle
Pretty much everyone in Vegas
I used to tip my UPS guy around xmas due to my gazillion amazon orders but now its a different Amazon Flex delivery person each time.

I actually hate tipping but I am a good tipper  I used to get a ton of tips as a furniture delivery person and home installation tech but my colleagues never did doing the same type of job. Guess people had more trust in me .


----------



## Cableguynoe

I don’t really deal with residential customers as a cableguy anymore.
But back when I did I would occasionally get tips.
Not that often, but when I did they were usually 20.
I also have turned down many many tips.
Really did not expect them or want them.

With that being said I would not tip the cableguy, and I do consider myself a tipper.

I would, however, never turn them down as an UBER driver. And I always tip my drivers.


----------



## Dropking

Tipping is customary in jobs where it is built into the compensation model such as rideshare drivers, waitresses, cleaning ladies, etc. Without customary tipping. for example, we can imagine what getting European Service in restaurants would be like: sucks. 

Our tipping model assures a higher level of customary service, although it does allow for freeloaders like Steve who weave complicated social constructs into their desperation to cheat waiters out of their socially just wages.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

All of them, unless they are skilled professionals like plumbers or union guys like bus drivers who have their wages negotiated by contract and tips are not considered.


----------



## Caturria

Restaurants, I will tip a waiter / waitress if they're friendly and attentive. Don't get my order wrong, and don't make me spend 10 minutes trying to catch your attention when I need a refill or another dipping sauce. I can only think of a couple of occasions when I did not tip at a sit-down restaurant.
When it comes to tipping drivers, the fact that I require door to door assistance due to blindness changes things a bit. If you're willing to provide the assistance I need and don't hum and haw about it, I will tip even if you're otherwise not the most friendly or don't take an interest in conversing with me.
Masseuse / barber / etc, personal interaction is everything here. I will tip if you engage me in conversation, and for heaven's sake don't rush and make me feel like just a number. I can only think of a couple of occasions where I did not tip here either.
As for a delivery driver, sorry but no. They're in my presence for all of 30 seconds and short of some bizarre anomaly, that just isn't enough time to make an impression on me.
I won't tip if you ask or otherwise mention it, except in the case of the driver who otherwise had no problem assisting me as needed (in which case I would tolerate just about anything and still tip).


----------



## Kodyhead

My policy at Starbucks and Dunkin donut places is if I see effort or pride in what they do.

If I see them double checking my take out order or asking if I need condiments or utensils gets a tip

Or if I see something out of the ordinary for good service

A good attitude or getting my coffee order before I get to the register gets $1 from me.

I wish I could tip more but I get my car washed every day I work and tip $1


----------



## Christinebitg

I tip in restaurants. The quality of the food, and especially the attentiveness if the server affect the amount to some degree.

I also leave a tip for the maid when I stay in a hotel. A dollar bill left on the pillow every day is my standard, unless they didn't do a complete job.

I used to work in the housekeeping department of a Holiday Inn.

Christine


----------



## Initial D

List of service people that I tip:
-restaurant waiter/waitresses (amount depends on level of customer service)
-the barber that I frequently visit 
-My Uber/Lyft driver + UberEats deliverer
-clear cleaner (interior and exterior)
-hotel valet, maid, bell hop
-Subways sandwich artist (I won't tip if the worker seem to place less than the normal amount of ingredients, like four pieces of spinach)


----------



## steveK2016

&


Dropking said:


> Tipping is customary in jobs where it is built into the compensation model such as rideshare drivers, waitresses, cleaning ladies, etc. Without customary tipping. for example, we can imagine what getting European Service in restaurants would be like: sucks.
> 
> Our tipping model assures a higher level of customary service, although it does allow for freeloaders like Steve who weave complicated social constructs into their desperation to cheat waiters out of their socially just wages.


Theres been plenty of research that have shown tipping doesnt improve service. I rarely eat out and am blown away by the service I recieve. Or are we to expect that getting our food still hot and in a timely manner to be above and beyond the standard service of a wait staff? I'd say thats their damn job.

Much like getting a pax from point a to point b, did you do anything that was outside the scope of service to deserve a tip? Yet you feel you provided above and beyond service that warrants one? Now if you got out of your car and helped load and unload luggage, thats above and beyond, definitely a tip, but simple doing your job warrants a tip? No. You got paid to do that job, its not the consumers fault if you dont believe you were paid enough.

Freeloader? I was told something costs $20, so i paid $20. If i was a freeloader, id pay $0. I paid what i was legally obligated to pay for services rendered. If you "deserve" more take it up with your boss, not me. That's his job to pay you more, and if he won't, then you make the choice to continue working at those rates or moving on.

Its not my job to subsidize you.

Cheat waiters out of their socially just wages? Sounds like youre talking about the restaurant management, not me. They're the ones that dictate their wages, not me. Thats not my job as a consumer. My job is to order what i want and pay what the establishment tells me it'll cost. If thats not enough to cover their wait staff, then charge me more so it does.


----------



## Christinebitg

Freeloader? Why yes, as a matter of fact, you are.

And a cheapskate too.

I assume that you're married. Single women run from such things.

Christine


----------



## kdyrpr

jazzapt said:


> This opinion will probably not be popular here, but I am a cheap bastard and I hate tipping. I feel like if someone is getting compensated fairly for the service provided, there is no need to tip (unless I feel like I have received service above and beyond what was expected)
> 
> I actually go out of my way to avoid utilizing services where tips are expected. For example I never valet my car, I carry my own bags to my hotel room, I cut my own hair (actually I shave it), I wash my own car, and I pick up my own pizzas whenever possible.
> 
> And I don't carry cash on me. The only time I have cash is when I get cash tips from Pax. I haven't carried cash on me since 1998, and I don't plan on starting just for the sake of tipping.
> 
> That said I do tip when I must utilize a service where tipping is expected, like waiters/waitresses, Uber/Lyft drivers, bartenders, and pizza delivery. And I tip generously when I do. But it is usually only if I can tip electronically because again, I don't carry cash (therefore I don't tip at food places like Starbucks or Dunkins as they don't provide options to tip electronically). The only time I make sure to have cash to tip is for chamber maids.


I have put all of the information you provided about your habits. I put all this information into a new computer program online that allows the user to actually search and find a picture of the person. It's incredible! The key words other than your location were "cheap" "bastard" "cut own hair" and pizza. After this exhaustive search the program determined that this is you!




  








steveK2016 said:


> &
> 
> Theres been plenty of research that have shown tipping doesnt improve service. I rarely eat out and am blown away by the service I recieve. Or are we to expect that getting our food still hot and in a timely manner to be above and beyond the standard service of a wait staff? I'd say thats their damn job.
> 
> Much like getting a pax from point a to point b, did you do anything that was outside the scope of service to deserve a tip? Yet you feel you provided above and beyond service that warrants one? Now if you got out of your car and helped load and unload luggage, thats above and beyond, definitely a tip, but simple doing your job warrants a tip? No. You got paid to do that job, its not the consumers fault if you dont believe you were paid enough.
> 
> Freeloader? I was told something costs $20, so i paid $20. If i was a freeloader, id pay $0. I paid what i was legally obligated to pay for services rendered. If you "deserve" more take it up with your boss, not me. That's his job to pay you more, and if he won't, then you make the choice to continue working at those rates or moving on.
> 
> Its not my job to subsidize you.
> 
> Cheat waiters out of their socially just wages? Sounds like youre talking about the restaurant management, not me. They're the ones that dictate their wages, not me. Thats not my job as a consumer. My job is to order what i want and pay what the establishment tells me it'll cost. If thats not enough to cover their wait staff, then charge me more so it does.


People who use excuses in order to not tip waiters or waitresses are dumb and nonsensical. They sound as stupid as a flat earther trying to explain their beliefs. You're simply a cheap bastard as our other friend previously and accurately described himself.


----------



## steveK2016

kdyrpr said:


> I have put all of the information you provided about your habits. I put all this information into a new computer program online that allows the user to actually search and find a picture of the person. It's incredible! The key words other than your location were "cheap" "bastard" "cut own hair" and pizza. After this exhaustive search the program determined that this is you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 246673
> 
> 
> People who use excuses in order to not tip waiters or waitresses are dumb and nonsensical. They sound as stupid as a flat earther trying to explain their beliefs. You're simply a cheap bastard as our other friend previously and accurately described himself.


Ad hominem attack at its finest! You have no real argument as to why Tipping actually benefits society so you resort to childish name calling. Haha!

I get it, its easy to be selfish and think about yourself just because you work in an industry that typically sees tips. Me? I dont care. Rates suck on Uber but its enough for what I need I for. People tip me, which is great and ill accept, but it's never obligated. No one gets down rated, no one is cursed, no one is threaten violence for not tipping.

I certainly am cheap. I will pay the minimum I need to pay to survive this world. i dont have the luxury of having an excess of funds that I can throw money around, and I'm willing to bet you don't either. Calling me cheap as an insult is hilarious! Hell yes im cheap, I'm frugal and I wait for deals when I need to buy something, I have no problem buying generic brand and no shame in buying from a clearance rack. I buy items online at deeper discount than locally at mark up. I wait until holidays for major purchases.

A penny saved is a penny earned.

If wait staff needs to be paid more for their labor, then restaurants need to pay them more. If the restaurant needs to charge more for my meal, so be it! Charge me more! It is still not my responsibility to pay someone elses employees their labor cost.


----------



## jlevan

My wife when she makes me dinner
Prostitutes


----------



## steveK2016

Christinebitg said:


> I tip in restaurants. The quality of the food, and especially the attentiveness if the server affect the amount to some degree.
> 
> I also leave a tip for the maid when I stay in a hotel. A dollar bill left on the pillow every day is my standard, unless they didn't do a complete job.
> 
> I used to work in the housekeeping department of a Holiday Inn.
> 
> Christine


free·load·er
ˈfrēˌlōdər/
_noun_
informal

a person who takes advantage of others' generosity without giving anything in return.
Waiter isnt serving me out of generosity. They are hired to do a job. That job is to take my order and bring my food to me, edible and in a timely manner. They are paid to perform this job. I pay the restaraunt for the food and service who, in turn, is responsible for paying the waiter.

I return services renders with payment in full as presented to me in an invoice from the company/restaurant. If they need more to pay their staff, they ought to reflect that in the price they present to me. I should not be obligated to assume the wait staff is being taken advantage of by the restaurant and not paid according to the worth of their labor, so I should give them an arbitrary amount from my own wallet.

Then I'm the bad guy, huh? Not the restaurant that under pays the staff?


----------



## jazzapt

kdyrpr said:


> I have put all of the information you provided about your habits. I put all this information into a new computer program online that allows the user to actually search and find a picture of the person. It's incredible! The key words other than your location were "cheap" "bastard" "cut own hair" and pizza. After this exhaustive search the program determined that this is you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 246673
> 
> 
> People who use excuses in order to not tip waiters or waitresses are dumb and nonsensical. They sound as stupid as a flat earther trying to explain their beliefs. You're simply a cheap bastard as our other friend previously and accurately described himself.


Where did you find that picture?! I was told that would never be seen!


----------



## Dropking

steveK2016 said:


> &
> 
> Theres been plenty of research that have shown tipping doesnt improve service. I rarely eat out and am blown away by the service I recieve. Or are we to expect that getting our food still hot and in a timely manner to be above and beyond the standard service of a wait staff? I'd say thats their damn job.
> 
> Much like getting a pax from point a to point b, did you do anything that was outside the scope of service to deserve a tip? Yet you feel you provided above and beyond service that warrants one? Now if you got out of your car and helped load and unload luggage, thats above and beyond, definitely a tip, but simple doing your job warrants a tip? No. You got paid to do that job, its not the consumers fault if you dont believe you were paid enough.
> 
> Freeloader? I was told something costs $20, so i paid $20. If i was a freeloader, id pay $0. I paid what i was legally obligated to pay for services rendered. If you "deserve" more take it up with your boss, not me. That's his job to pay you more, and if he won't, then you make the choice to continue working at those rates or moving on.
> 
> Its not my job to subsidize you.
> 
> Cheat waiters out of their socially just wages? Sounds like youre talking about the restaurant management, not me. They're the ones that dictate their wages, not me. Thats not my job as a consumer. My job is to order what i want and pay what the establishment tells me it'll cost. If thats not enough to cover their wait staff, then charge me more so it does.


But the establishment tells you it is a fixed price plus tip. That is the system. No matter how much you deny truth, the truth is still the path to moral enlightenment. You sound like a holocaust denier to me, Steve.


----------



## steveK2016

Dropking said:


> But the establishment tells you it is a fixed price plus tip. That is the system. No matter how much you deny truth, the truth is still the path to moral enlightenment. You sound like a holocaust denier to me, Steve.


"the Establishment" huh? "The System" huh? Well "The Establishment" also told pax that drivers aren't supposed to be tipped, yet you still fought against that part of "The System" right?

British rule was "The System" for a long time yet our founders said "Hell no" to that system. "The System" changes as we evolve as a species. Tipping originated in Europe and they were smart enough to have gotten most of that nonsense removed since then. Just because "The System" says it is so doesn't mean we have to agree to it.

If "The System" required this to be absolute "The Establishment" would make it law. It is not law.

Youd rather pass the blame for the lower wages of the worker on the consumer rather than the business whos actual job it is to pay said worker. Makes sense.

More ad hominem attacks, what does the holocost have to do with the archaic system of tipping?


----------



## Spider-Man

I second jazzapt i only go to places where I don't have to tip. And do the work myself to avoid help to tip. Sometimes if I want a better meal I'll utilize carside to go or walk in and get my food and eat at home to avoid waitstaff cause I didn't use there help to walk over my food. Etc etc BUT! If I must use a service that requires assistance and there's no way around it for me to doit myself or where I rarely opt for a tipping scenario service then I do . I always do 5$ whether it's a 20$ meal or 100$ or whatever I'm doing .


----------



## KD_LA

I wonder how Al Gore's wife would work into this conversation


----------



## UberBeemer

reg barclay said:


> There are certain service workers that it is more customary to tip than others. I guess this can differ from place to place. Which ones do you tip, and why?
> 
> Also, is there any rhyme and reason, as to which kind of workers it is customary to tip?
> 
> I suppose it's pretty traditional to tip cab drivers, and I guess that's why some of us feel we should be tipped (as a logical extension to that).
> 
> Anyway, I guess the point of this thread is to discuss tipping in general, why we tip some professions and not others, and how this is relevant to us.


Maybe I am doing it wrong, but I don't tip for carry out.


----------



## steveK2016

UberBeemer said:


> Maybe I am doing it wrong, but I don't tip for carry out.


You are an evil human being!!!! Its because of YOU that the wait staff will go hungry tonight! I hope you feel good about yourself!


----------



## UberBeemer

steveK2016 said:


> You are an evil human being!!!! Its because of YOU that the wait staff will go hungry tonight! I hope you feel good about yourself!


Yeah, i tip well when i eat there, or for delivery.

But, wait staff will have to wait on me if they want a tip. If I carry out, they didn't set a table, serve me drinks, answer questions about menu items, tell me the specials, and keep my coffee and water topped off, or bus my table. Likely the only person i interacted with was the person at the door.


----------



## Dropking

steveK2016 said:


> "the Establishment" huh? "The System" huh? Well "The Establishment" also told pax that drivers aren't supposed to be tipped, yet you still fought against that part of "The System" right?
> 
> British rule was "The System" for a long time yet our founders said "Hell no" to that system. "The System" changes as we evolve as a species. Tipping originated in Europe and they were smart enough to have gotten most of that nonsense removed since then. Just because "The System" says it is so doesn't mean we have to agree to it.
> 
> If "The System" required this to be absolute "The Establishment" would make it law. It is not law.
> 
> Youd rather pass the blame for the lower wages of the worker on the consumer rather than the business whos actual job it is to pay said worker. Makes sense.
> 
> More ad hominem attacks, what does the holocost have to do with the archaic system of tipping?


The "establishment" is your word, Steve. Now you sound confused by your own words.

I'm not "blaming" anyone for low base wages in service jobs, Steve. I applaud the system because the tipping component of it results in better more attentive service for everyone. I wouldn't change a thing except hope that freeloaders like you who drive up the costs for everyone else would simply die sooner.

It's a good system. Steve. Try harder to understand our system. Then you will embrace it, Steve, and stop freeloading off the backs of the help.


----------



## steveK2016

Dropking said:


> The "establishment" is your word, Steve. Now you sound confused by your own words.
> 
> I'm not "blaming" anyone for low base wages in service jobs, Steve. I applaud the system because the tipping component of it results in better more attentive service for everyone. I wouldn't change a thing except hope that freeloaders like you who drive up the costs for everyone else would simply die sooner.
> 
> It's a good system. Steve. Try harder to understand our system. Then you will embrace it, Steve, and stop freeloading off the backs of the help.


Again, freeloader is a defined term. Unless the wait staff are servicing out of the kindness of their hearts, I am not a free loader. I pay the bill as im told to. If they want more from me to pay the staff, they are free to do so.

The system is terrible and theres plenty of studies that show that tipping has an almost ZERO correlation to better service.

You are blaming me. You are calling me a freeloader because the poor wait staff will starve if i dont tip yet you'd rather blame me for their lack of earnings rather than their actual employers who are actually responsible for their wages.

I'm not advocating banning our outlawing tipping, you can tip all you want, much like those that believe in higher taxes can simply write a check to the IRS. But the obligation of payment is what it presented, nothing more. If you want to throw money around, feel free, but it shojldnt be forced by social obligation.

Thats the beauty of America. There were torres that also believed their system was just fine but we still changed the system for the better.


----------



## Dropking

steveK2016 said:


> Again, freeloader is a defined term. Unless the wait staff are servicing out of the kindness of their hearts, I am not a free loader. I pay the bill as im told to. If they want more from me to pay the staff, they are free to do so.
> 
> The system is terrible and theres plenty of studies that show that tipping has an almost ZERO correlation to better service.
> 
> You are blaming me. You are calling me a freeloader because the poor wait staff will starve if i dont tip yet you'd rather blame me for their lack of earnings rather than their actual employers who are actually responsible for their wages.
> 
> I'm not advocating banning our outlawing tipping, you can tip all you want, much like those that believe in higher taxes can simply write a check to the IRS. But the obligation of payment is what it presented, nothing more. If you want to throw money around, feel free, but it shojldnt be forced by social obligation.
> 
> Thats the beauty of America. There were torres that also believed their system was just fine but we still changed the system for the better.


Good try, but you are a freeloader. You do not pay the full bill. You pay the *subtotal only. *

The part of the bill toward the bottom that says "gratuity" and is intentionally blank for you because it is variable (based on the level of excellence provided) you mistakenly leave blank because you are a cheat.

The waitress does not starve because there are a handful of cheapskates out there. You are mistaken about this as well because a few rotten apples are incorporated into the model: the rest of us make up for cads by tipping more. This is why guidance is now 18-20% whereas a generation ago it was 15%.

Of course the waitress will single you out next time by putting well deserved excrement in your pasta next time, just as I may have ran over a passenger's mailbox when he wasn't looking. Beware cheating the help, Steve. Karma is a biatch!



UberBeemer said:


> Yeah, i tip well when i eat there, or for delivery.
> 
> But, wait staff will have to wait on me if they want a tip. If I carry out, they didn't set a table, serve me drinks, answer questions about menu items, tell me the specials, and keep my coffee and water topped off, or bus my table. Likely the only person i interacted with was the person at the door.


I handle it the same way, and this is customary and expected.


----------



## KD_LA

UberBeemer said:


> Maybe I am doing it wrong, but I don't tip for carry out.


Funny, just this afternoon I was faced with that for the first time: for some reason I decided to stop at Pappa Johns and order a pizza to go, I swiped my card, and immediately the CC terminal's screen wanted me to pick a tip amount. My first thought was that this is unheard of! I don't tip the 7-Eleven or McDonalds cashier, I don't tip the gas station attendant, and I certainly don't tip my doctor -- even if he was extra gentle jabbing me with his bloodthirsty needles.

But next I thought, hey I'm still in the middle of placing my order, no work has even been done yet to deserve any tip! So if they expect a tip in that situation, do I tip Amazon.com when I place my order??!!

It's an odd situation.


----------



## steveK2016

Dropking said:


> Good try, but you are a freeloader. You do not pay the full bill. You pay the *subtotal only. *
> 
> The part of the bill toward the bottom that says "gratuity" and is intentionally blank for you because it is variable (based on the level of excellence provided) you mistakenly leave blank because you are a cheat.
> 
> The waitress does not starve because there are a handful of cheapskates out there. You are mistaken about this as well because a few rotten apples are incorporated into the model: the rest of us make up for cads by tipping more. This is why guidance is now 18-20% whereas a generation ago it was 15%.
> 
> Of course the waitress will single you out next time by putting well deserved excrement in your pasta next time, just as I may have ran over a passenger's mailbox when he wasn't looking. Beware cheating the help, Steve. Karma is a biatch!
> 
> I handle it the same way, and this is customary and expected.


Yes, it is variable for "excellence" and so if average service is rendered, I am entitled to enter a $0 in that slot. There is no law that states otherwise. If a server does perform "excellence" they may get tipped accordingly, but merely accomplishing their job without screwing up is not "excellence".

I'm not one to hand out participation trophies.

Ahh finally, someone mentions "well deserved excrement" in my meal.

Its funny to me that someone believes they have a moral high ground against someone who merely pays what they are legally obligated to pay, but is willing (or encourages) to commit a CRIME in the form of putting human feces into food that someone plans to consume. Ahh yes, you are truly the better human in this equation!

Some states it's even considered a felony, so Karma may return right back to them in the form of never holding a good job ever again!


----------



## Dropking

steveK2016 said:


> Yes, it is variable for "excellence" and so if merely average service is applied, I am entitled to enter a $0 in that slot. There is no law that states otherwise. If a server does perform "excellence" they may get tipped accordingly, but merely accomplishing their job without screwing up is not "excellence".
> 
> I'm not one to hand out participation trophies.
> 
> All finally, someone mentions "well deserved excrement" in my meal.
> 
> Its funny to me that someone believes they have a moral high ground against someone who merely pays what they are legally obligated to pay, but is willing (or encourages) to commit a CRIME in the form of putting human feces into food that someone plans to consume. Ahh yes, you are truly the better human in this equation!
> 
> Some states it's even considered a felony, so Karma may return right back to them in the form of never holding a good job ever again!


Steve, having worked in restaurants a long time ago I am fairly confident you got your just "desserts". Heh heh, good pun right!?

You get routine excellence in our service system, Steve. You are entitled to enter a zero, and the rest of us make it up to her. This does make you a freeloader, but you are correct there is no law against cheapskates.

Do you apply your curious theories to tithing as well? Cheapskates are, I'm sure, ecstatic there is no price tag on the collection plate, and let's note the IRS doesn't fill out your charitable giving line on the tax form either.


----------



## steveK2016

Dropking said:


> Steve, having worked in restaurants a long time ago I am fairly confident you got your just "desserts". Heh heh, good pun right!?
> 
> You get routine excellence in our service system, Steve. You are entitled to enter a zero, and the rest of us make it up to her. This does make you a freeloader, but you are correct there is no law against cheapskates.
> 
> Do you apply your curious theories to tithing as well? Cheapskates are, I'm sure, ecstatic there is no price tag on the collection plate, and let's note the IRS doesn't fill out your charitable giving line on the tax form either.


I don't go to church, much less provide tithing. However, that is a much different scenario. You are receiving services out of generosity by the church, as they do not formally charge you for their comforting services. This is also considered a donation, as they are typically considered a non-profit charity.

If the IRS allowed me to place tips into the charitable giving line on my tax form, I may not mind tipping quiet as much.


----------



## LyftNewbie10

Waiters, Waitresses, kids that help me change my care tire, the service guy at Walmart who helped me refill my car oil, restaurants that have a tip jar, etc.


----------



## henrygates

UberBeemer said:


> Maybe I am doing it wrong, but I don't tip for carry out.


You should tip a little bit, I think. I tip a couple of bucks, not the customary 20%. I figure the $2 is enough for them to box up my food and bring it to me, make sure the order is right, etc, and it takes them away from attending to their regular tables.

If it was just a dedicated cashier handing over the food (like at a fast food place) I wouldn't tip.


----------



## sellkatsell44

jazzapt said:


> And the aforementioned Dunkin Donuts, Starbucks, and a number of other quick service food places where you may find a tip box at the register for but no option on the receipt.


Starbucks actually allows u to pay and tip in app.

I tip drivers. I tip waiters/waitress/bartenders (actually had a horrible experience yesterday and still couldn't make myself leave 0 so i left $1 and emailed the manager constructive feedback, not yelp).

I tip my piecers, my tattoo artist.

I leave tips for the maids in hotels I stay even though I don't require their services. I don't care if the bed is made up. I don't leave messes. I generally only use the bed to sleep in and the shower to shower...hell, I even see hair on the floor and I'll pick it up.

But my mom was a maid way back, and I know that's still tough work when I leave. Hard on the back. So I tip and try not to have them clean my room or leave it in a mess.

I'm really low key and super fortunate in some ways so why not spread it around a bit.



henrygates said:


> You should tip a little bit, I think. I tip a couple of bucks, not the customary 20%. I figure the $2 is enough for them to box up my food and bring it to me, make sure the order is right, etc, and it takes them away from attending to their regular tables.
> 
> If it was just a dedicated cashier handing over the food (like at a fast food place) I wouldn't tip.


I always tip $1-2.

My manager took me out to lunch the other day to welcome me to the office and he tipped 20% on carry out. That was $38 worth of food. Same for the $22 drinks.

I could tell we were going to get along famously.


----------



## RynoHawk

I tip the carhops at Sonic as well as all the usual people mentioned.


----------



## UberBeemer

henrygates said:


> You should tip a little bit, I think. I tip a couple of bucks, not the customary 20%. I figure the $2 is enough for them to box up my food and bring it to me, make sure the order is right, etc, and it takes them away from attending to their regular tables.
> 
> If it was just a dedicated cashier handing over the food (like at a fast food place) I wouldn't tip.


Isn't carry out basically the same as fast food, in terms of effort and level of service?


----------



## jazzapt

sellkatsell44 said:


> *Starbucks actually allows u to pay and tip in app.*
> 
> I tip drivers. I tip waiters/waitress/bartenders (actually had a horrible experience yesterday and still couldn't make myself leave 0 so i left $1 and emailed the manager constructive feedback, not yelp).
> 
> I tip my piecers, my tattoo artist.
> 
> I leave tips for the maids in hotels I stay even though I don't require their services. I don't care if the bed is made up. I don't leave messes. I generally only use the bed to sleep in and the shower to shower...hell, I even see hair on the floor and I'll pick it up.
> 
> But my mom was a maid way back, and I know that's still tough work when I leave. Hard on the back. So I tip and try not to have them clean my room or leave it in a mess.
> 
> I'm really low key and super fortunate in some ways so why not spread it around a bit.
> 
> I always tip $1-2.
> 
> My manager took me out to lunch the other day to welcome me to the office and he tipped 20% on carry out. That was $38 worth of food. Same for the $22 drinks.
> 
> I could tell we were going to get along famously.


I don't use the Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts app because you have to put money on a card before you can buy anything. Starbucks is like $25. I tend to make my coffee at home so it can be weeks or months before I spend that $25.

I prefer the Panera app where I just pay for what I want at the time I am buying it.


----------



## Norm22

reg barclay said:


> The problem is that not all service providers are getting compensated fairly, some seem to rely on tips, without which the job wouldn't be worth their while. Personally though, I'd also prefer a system change. I'd rather just pay more, so that the worker gets fairly recompensed without tips, and not be expected to tip.
> 
> In Europe, tipping seems to be less expected, and more of a voluntary thing, when a worker goes above and beyond in some way.


In many parts of Europe they pay the staff well, tips are almost rude, but appreciated nonetheless


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

reg barclay said:


> There are certain service workers that it is more customary to tip than others. I guess this can differ from place to place. Which ones do you tip, and why?
> 
> Also, is there any rhyme and reason, as to which kind of workers it is customary to tip?
> 
> I suppose it's pretty traditional to tip cab drivers, and I guess that's why some of us feel we should be tipped (as a logical extension to that).
> 
> Anyway, I guess the point of this thread is to discuss tipping in general, why we tip some professions and not others, and how this is relevant to us.


I pretty much tip everyone when my wife and I go out. She gets annoyed cause she is like I dont think they take tips. It is in my nature since most of my life I have had tip gigs. Keep it flowin is my attitude on tips. If u get good service give them a tip. Even the AAA guys i will give them 10 bucks and say lunch is on me. You get what u give and my tips are usually pretty good.


----------



## PatyR

Well, when I'm not short on money, I tip almost every service worker; waiters, cooks, delivery guys/gals, cab and rideshare drivers, gas station attendants, mailmen, valets... I don't get out a lot so those are the ones who come to mind, anyone who offers me good service with a smile actually. Sometimes I also tip cashiers or retail workers with chocolates or something, so I don't make the exchange awkward by giving money when it's not usual to do so.
When I'm short on money I try to avoid being served entirely, but if I do request a service, I tip almost everyone too.


----------



## CJfrom619

I tip every chance that I can...and I don’t abide by any percentage rule. I will tip the hostess at a restaurant $5 on a $10 meal I ordered to go. When you tip you are kicking down your fellow middle class hard worker like yourself.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

I am moving away from a money-based tipping system towards congratulating and complimenting my servers for good service.


----------



## corniilius

Uber, barber, bartender, waitress, KJ, pizza delivery person, valet, but not Starbucks. Their damn drinks are overpriced to begin with. I'm not giving them a tip on top of that.


----------



## Tysmith95

I don't think I've ever used a valet in my life, my two feet work fine.


----------



## Homie G

404NofFound said:


> I tip waitresses, waiters, pizza delivery, *shoe shine,* cab and rideshare, barber, bell hop.
> 
> I don't tip plummer, home upgrades like floor installation, appliance installation, auto mechanic, oil change, stewardess, food cashier.
> 
> I haven't given it much thought, but I will think about it. I figure a plummer makes $30 per hour. I figure a stewardess makes $20 per hour with 401k vacation, medical and dental coverage and sick days. Maybe the oil change guy should get a tip.


Wow, you get your shoes shined? I can barely afford shoes.


----------



## 404NofFound

Homie G said:


> Wow, you get your shoes shined? I can barely afford shoes.


No I don't have my shoes shined, but if I did I would tip him.


----------



## Z129

I tip everybody polite society has taught me to tip. 

My mother was widowed early and raised me and my siblings for a long time on her job as a waitress. Tips were essential in paying our bills and putting food on the table. 

I had a horrible waitress the other day and I still tipped her 20% on a lunch order for two that came to $44. That seemed generous to me. If I'd been forced to tip up front I would have demanded she pay me something. I waited 45 minutes for a seat, immediately asked for water when I was finally seated, and 20 minutes later she came by to see how everything was going. I said I would still like some water. About 5 minutes later a busboy comes by and gives us water. 15 minutes after that the waitress comes by and asks if we need more time to decide what we wanted. I may have yelled at her a little bit right then. Not sure. I was delirious from hunger. But the point was made that we were ready to order. About 30 minutes later she brought our food. 10 minutes after that she asked if we would like some bread for the table. The people at the next table laughed and made a comment about them bringing bread at the end of the meal. So the ineptness of our server was noticed by others. Anyway, the only reason I tipped was because of my mom, who ironically, would have probably not tipped this waitress at all due to her complete lack of serving skills.


----------



## darkshy77

If you bring my food to the table and refill my drinks I tip I ordered a counter you bring my food to a table or am I tipping you I'm not tipping Starbucks because you made my coffee it cost me $19. Pet groomers and Barbers if they own the shop I don't tip if they're not the owner tip. Valet Dorman if I ever actually use them I probably would too. But the most important persons always tip is your hooker


----------



## Over/Uber

I tip ‘em all.

I’ve even tried tipping fast food workers although some cos. have a policy requiring employees to reject tips.


----------



## Eugene73

i picked up the waiter at my favorite mexican restaurant. naturally he didn't tip me back


----------



## Z129

I hate tipping SkyCaps. I carry the luggage from the parking lot or wherever and I'm supposed to tip this guy to push it the last 6 feet on a cart? What a scam. And I really dislike the tip jar in my face at Starbucks. I always feel obligated to stick a couple of bucks in the jar so I am not the anti-social A-hole who gets looked at sideways by the manbun getting my coffee... which of course brings me to their infamous pay it forward gimmick. "Hi, Sir, we're in the middle of a pay it forward streak and..." "Yeah, I'll continue it. I don't want to go to hell or something should I die in the next ten minutes or even worse piss off the Internet."


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

reg barclay said:


> There are certain service workers that it is more customary to tip than others. I guess this can differ from place to place. Which ones do you tip, and why?
> 
> Also, is there any rhyme and reason, as to which kind of workers it is customary to tip?
> 
> I suppose it's pretty traditional to tip cab drivers, and I guess that's why some of us feel we should be tipped (as a logical extension to that).
> 
> Anyway, I guess the point of this thread is to discuss tipping in general, why we tip some professions and not others, and how this is relevant to us.


These are people I tip %100 of the time: 
servers, barbers, valets, drivers, coat checkers. baristas, delivery heads, bell hops, movers, and bartenders, and masseuses. Probably more on the list I'm spacing on atm.


----------



## KenLV

Wait staff, bartenders, food delivery, housekeeping, rideshare drivers - the two times I took an Uber, valet, my lawn guy, the cleaning lady.

As long as they provided good service.

Provide crap service? Get a crap tip.

There are exceptions. I have had service people, who I would normally tip, who stiffed me when I drove them. If I were served by them, I might return the favor - one particular case comes to mind, a guy who works at a great steak house here and was counting his tips in the front seat, he stiffed me on a Lyft ride. He also had the balls to tell me to ask to be seated in his section next time I'm there! Next time I go there, and if I get seated at his station, well, we'll have to see. If I'm with my wife, I wouldn't stiff him - I wouldn't involve her in the possible confrontation, but if I'm alone or with a buddy, I likely will. Yeah, I know, that makes me a d!ck. IDC


----------



## sellkatsell44

That's not true. Have brought Starbucks card for $5, just because I like collecting the cards so I have dozens.


jazzapt said:


> I don't use the Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts app because you have to put money on a card before you can buy anything. Starbucks is like $25. I tend to make my coffee at home so it can be weeks or months before I spend that $25.
> 
> I prefer the Panera app where I just pay for what I want at the time I am buying it.


----------



## Dice Man

I tip my doctor, dentist, vet, banker, landlord, ......etc.


----------



## Sodium101

KenLV said:


> one particular case comes to mind, a guy who works at a great steak house here and was counting his tips in the front seat, he stiffed me on a Lyft ride. He also had the balls to tell me to ask to be seated in his section next time I'm there! Next time I go there, and if I get seated at his station, well, we'll have to see.


 Let's have a driver dinner there with just enough people where they can't charge us a group fee. We discuss our largest trips and boust loudly. At the end of our meal, we leave a note. No tip for you, courtesy of your ride share drivers. Karma suckers.


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily

There are basically two rules of thumb to follow when deciding who to tip.

Number one you tip someone who provides a service to your body such as a hairstylist, a barber shaving you or haircut or masseuse. People who take care of your body or it's immediate vicinity such as shining shoes etc. 

The second rule of thumb is tipping anyone who does something for you that you could do for yourself and such as getting a newspaper, mowing your yard, carrying luggage, washing your car, detailing your car, bringing something to your home as a delivery AND AND AND bringing it in and setting it up for you such as a flatscreen TV or a refrigerator or washer and dryer. If they just dump it at the door and you do the rest then no tip. In that case I don't believe they deserve a tip. The guy that dropped my heat pump down on a liftgate and set it on my driveway did not get tipped. The guys that dragged it in and through my house and down the basement steps and installed it got tipped. 

One other thing that I always sort of take into consideration is I tip the work that's been done and not the personality or the person because everybody has a different personality and everybody does things differently but if they did the job correctly and they made me happy I don't care about them; I tip the work. I will tip a person with a difficult personality if they're good at their job and they do it right for me. 

Lastly I will tip somebody who's not in a tipping industry if they've gone above and beyond the call of duty. It's nice to throw them a few bucks to say thanks. They may or may not be allowed to accept it but if somebody's done something extra special for me I try to reward it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I tip them...

But then again they don't have the balls to pull a no-tip on a cab driver... so there's that.


But then again i know exactly what they pay and exactly what they tip. So there's that.


----------



## Dropking

steveK2016 said:


> I don't go to church, much less provide tithing. However, that is a much different scenario. You are receiving services out of generosity by the church, as they do not formally charge you for their comforting services. This is also considered a donation, as they are typically considered a non-profit charity.
> 
> If the IRS allowed me to place tips into the charitable giving line on my tax form, I may not mind tipping quiet as much.


All of these views fit the stereotypical personality of a miser. Nothing to be proud of here, Steve.

There is a Great Book by Rousseau, his autobiography of sorts which goes by the name "Confessions". The more he describes himself in what he thinks are heroic ways, the more readers come to loathe him. In the end we all conclude he is a loser. It's an amazing portrayal and recommended reading for you.


----------



## woodywho

I tip all of the above usual suspects mentioned..including the guys at the carwash even tho I have a monthly.....yearly I tip my landscaper, fedex, ups and mail person and I use tip my doorman and security yearly when I lived in a condo.


----------



## steveK2016

Dropking said:


> All of these views fit the stereotypical personality of a miser. Nothing to be proud of here, Steve.
> 
> There is a Great Book by Rousseau, his autobiography of sorts which goes by the name "Confessions". The more he describes himself in what he thinks are heroic ways, the more readers come to loathe him. In the end we all conclude he is a loser. It's an amazing portrayal and recommended reading for you.


I love how you gloss over and ignore the fact that you advocate being a garbage human being that would commit a crime bit still believes he has the moral high ground.

As someone thats been in the restaurant business for so many years, it would be safe to assume you are a garbage human being that has put his bodily fluids into items that other humans intended to consume?


----------



## Dropking

steveK2016 said:


> I love how you gloss over and ignore the fact that you advocate being a garbage human being that would commit a crime bit still believes he has the moral high ground.
> 
> As someone thats been in the restaurant business for so many years, it would be safe to assume you are a garbage human being that has put his bodily fluids into items that other humans intended to consume?


Nah, it's been over 20 years but then just a booger or two for losers. Does that count, Steve? My guess is you would be VERY surprised to learn how common this is in the biz, and as a cheat how often this has happened to you personally.

Don't ever cheat the help again, Steve! Tip your restauranteurs and drivers for the excellent service that they routinely provide.


----------



## merryon2nd

I was brought up to understand that if a service is being done for you, you should drop a little something in thanks, because chances are if you're sending it to someone else to do to begin with, then you were never doing it yourself, and without that person it never would have been done and you would have had to go without. 

People I have tipped in the past: 
Gas attendants (during extreme weather conditions *rain, snow, excessive heat/cold, etc*)
Bar tenders/waitresses/hair dressers/caterers
Uber/Lyft/Cab/Limo drivers
The people who install your batteries/wiper blades at the auto part stores
Valets/Bellhops
DJs
Plumber/Electrician/Contractor

Heck, I even give the mail/package guy a card during Christmas with a nice something in it for delivering my mail. I always get the same mail/package delivery people. They never let me down. And I appreciate that.


----------



## Cou-ber

404NofFound said:


> I tip waitresses, waiters, pizza delivery, shoe shine, cab and rideshare, barber, bell hop.
> 
> I don't tip plummer, home upgrades like floor installation, appliance installation, auto mechanic, oil change, stewardess, food cashier.
> 
> I haven't given it much thought, but I will think about it. I figure a plummer makes $30 per hour. I figure a stewardess makes $20 per hour with 401k vacation, medical and dental coverage and sick days. Maybe the oil change guy should get a tip.


Flight attendants make way more than $20.

I always leave a tip for the hotel maid.



reg barclay said:


> The problem is that not all service providers are getting compensated fairly, some seem to rely on tips, without which the job wouldn't be worth their while. Personally though, I'd also prefer a system change. I'd rather just pay more, so that the worker gets fairly recompensed without tips, and not be expected to tip.
> 
> In Europe, tipping seems to be less expected, and more of a voluntary thing, when a worker goes above and beyond in some way.


Portland, OR pays its service people $12/hour + 100% tips. No sales tax there either. Totally unrelated but...


----------



## Woohaa

Everyone. Especially the bathroom attendant.


----------



## mkxr

reg barclay said:


> I once got a 3x surge ride to the Gamma Quadrant, during an ion storm. I also got paid the wormhole surcharge.


Why would you take a wormhole shortcut? Take the long way, tens of thousands of light years, mileage is how this gig pays.


----------



## steveK2016

Dropking said:


> Nah, it's been over 20 years but then just a booger or two for losers. Does that count, Steve? My guess is you would be VERY surprised to learn how common this is in the biz, and as a cheat how often this has happened to you personally.
> 
> Don't ever cheat the help again, Steve! Tip your restauranteurs and drivers for the excellent service that they routinely provide.


It sure does count. You can be charged with a felony in some states.

Just because its common doesn't make anyone who does it any less of a garbage human.

Slavery was common practice, yet we changed that archaic system. Our country disagreed with tipping for far longer than weve embrassed it. Restauranta did it out of necessity during prhibition and the great depression. Once recovery happened, we allowed restaurants to continue under paying theit staff.

Yet instead of holding the business responsible, you hold the consumer responsible to the point you would do disgusting things to their food.

Oh yes, you are morally superior sir!

Tip is not mandatory, it is not required by law. Putting disgusting things into the content of food that another human being is going to consume? If the first is a loser, the latter is far, far worse. I'll be a loser who doesnt tip any day of the week then a bitter garbage person who would commit a disgusting crime like that.

Im not stupid, any place I intent to go to again i tip. Not because they desrrve it, not because they offered excellent service but as a bribe to not be disgusting garbage people. Anyone who thinks that's a sign of a modern, civilized society has more screws loose than I do, believe me.

Doing your job does not automatically make your service excellent, you actually have to exceed the standard expectation.

No participation troohy for you.


----------



## 404NofFound

KD_LA said:


> I wonder how Al Gore's wife would work into this conversation


She was a Tipper. Unfortunately the Al Gore rhythm said no tips was best.


----------



## Dropking

steveK2016 said:


> It sure does count. You can be charged with a felony in some states.
> 
> Just because its common doesn't make anyone who does it any less of a garbage human.
> 
> Slavery was common practice, yet we changed that archaic system. Our country disagreed with tipping for far longer than weve embrassed it. Restauranta did it out of necessity during prhibition and the great depression. Once recovery happened, we allowed restaurants to continue under paying theit staff.
> 
> Yet instead of holding the business responsible, you hold the consumer responsible to the point you would do disgusting things to their food.
> 
> Oh yes, you are morally superior sir!
> 
> Tip is not mandatory, it is not required by law. Putting disgusting things into the content of food that another human being is going to consume? If the first is a loser, the latter is far, far worse. I'll be a loser who doesnt tip any day of the week then a bitter garbage person who would commit a disgusting crime like that.
> 
> Im not stupid, any place I intent to go to again i tip. Not because they desrrve it, not because they offered excellent service but as a bribe to not be disgusting garbage people. Anyone who thinks that's a sign of a modern, civilized society has more screws loose than I do, believe me.
> 
> Doing your job does not automatically make your service excellent, you actually have to exceed the standard expectation.
> 
> No participation troohy for you.


"Slavery," Steve? You are a bigly orator, obviously, so please weave the words "manifest destiny" and "holocaust" into your next reply about uber tipping.

Steve, you are confusing what's morally right with what's legally required. In most places, you can cheat on your wife, yell at your dog, refuse to ever take your kids to the park, watch an old lady drown while sitting on a life jacket, and neglect to tip your driver. These behaviors would make you a despicable immoral wretch, but not a law breaker. Read Rousseau, Steve. So much in common!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

If I was looking for a way to get a feature thread I would have used this as my topic as well. Everyone (including the OP) knows the answer but it's a great way to get yourself some attention pretending you care who tips who and why. This is an Uber forum and everyone taking an Uber ride should tip their driver. Nothing more needs to be discussed.


----------



## steveK2016

Dropking said:


> "Slavery," Steve? You are a bigly orator, obviously, so please weave the words "manifest destiny" and "holocaust" into your next reply about uber tipping.
> 
> Steve, you are confusing what's morally right with what's legally required. In most places, you can cheat on your wife, yell at your dog, refuse to ever take your kids to the park, watch an old lady drown while sitting on a life jacket, and neglect to tip your driver. These behaviors would make you a despicable immoral wretch, but not a law breaker. Read Rousseau, Steve. So much in common!


The point is that social standard change. At one point in this country, slavery was legal and encourage. At this point of our country, tipping is a social obligation. Times change, ideas change. We've spent more time in this country where tipping was looked down upon, even banned, then it has been the social norm.

What would be morally "right" is a company being held accountable to pay their workers what their labor is worth. If they deserve more, they should be paid more. Its not my job to subsidize a company's employees.

Again, someone that would put excrement into other peoples food talking about moral superiority is highly ironic.


----------



## Dropking

steveK2016 said:


> The point is that social standard change. At one point in this country, slavery was legal and encourage. At this point of our country, tipping is a social obligation. Times change, ideas change. We've spent more time in this country where tipping was looked down upon, even banned, then it has been the social norm.
> 
> What would be morally "right" is a company being held accountable to pay their workers what their labor is worth. If they deserve more, they should be paid more. Its not my job to subsidize a company's employees.
> 
> Again, someone that would put excrement into other peoples food talking about moral superiority is highly ironic.


We have a good service system that incentivizes excellent service. You are not subsidizing anyone by paying the service line on your bill. It's part of the payment model. You cheat the help when you don't.

What you are advocating for is crappy European service. Refill your water glass? HA HA! Want bread? Stand on top of your table and yell for it.

Your idea has been tried. No thanks. It sucks. This is all a bunch of nonsense to rationalize the miserable existence of cheapskates, Steve.


----------



## steveK2016

Dropking said:


> We have a good service system that incentivizes excellent service. You are not subsidizing anyone by paying the service line on your bill. It's part of the payment model. You cheat the help when you don't.
> 
> What you are advocating for is crappy European service. Refill your water glass? HA HA! Want bread? Stand on top of your table and yell for it.
> 
> Your idea has been tried. No thanks. It sucks. This is all a bunch of nonsense to rationalize the miserable existence of cheapskates, Steve.


Still glazing over the irony of your moral superiority...

My idea doesn't eliminate tipping. If you want to tip, you still can. My idea is that wait staff should be paid what they're worth and not need a tip. You can feel high and mighty all you want for tipping all you want.

Plenty of studies out there show that tipping doesnt actually increase service quality.


----------



## Dropking

steveK2016 said:


> Still glazing over the irony of your moral superiority...
> 
> My idea doesn't eliminate tipping. If you want to tip, you still can. My idea is that wait staff should be paid what they're worth and not need a tip. You can feel high and mighty all you want for tipping all you want.
> 
> Plenty of studies out there show that tipping doesnt actually increase service quality.


Right, right.

Well, Steve, you are feeding an unfortunate narrative that uber drivers like yourself are not the brightest bulbs.

Uber on, Steve, and don't forget to pay your full bill next time.


----------



## Christinebitg

steveK2016 said:


> The point is that social standard change.


Yes, they most certainly do.

You're confusing what is with what you'd like to have it become.

Christine


----------



## steveK2016

Dropking said:


> Right, right.
> 
> Well, Steve, you are feeding an unfortunate narrative that uber drivers like yourself are not the brightest bulbs.
> 
> Uber on, Steve, and don't forget to pay your full bill next time.


Full bill is the numbers hard printed on the receipt. If it wasn't, they'd arrest me for walking out on the check. Thanks for clarifying that you know you have ZERO moral high ground in this situation.

Its a clear bias because you worked in restaurants.

Guess I'm the bad guy because i think the business should pay their employees, not the customer. Wow, what a foreign concept!!



Christinebitg said:


> Yes, they most certainly do.
> 
> You're confusing what is with what you'd like to have it become.
> 
> Christine


Im not confusing anything. Nothing will change if we continue doing the same thing. Business are responsible for the wages of their workers, I shouldnt be forced to subsidize them. Why is the responsibility of their labor's wages on me and not on the management themselves?


----------



## Christinebitg

steveK2016 said:


> Business are responsible for the wages of their workers, I shouldnt be forced to subsidize them. Why is the responsibility of their labor's wages on me and not on the management themselves?


As you have in fact noticed, nobody has forced you to do that.

I think you would be more effective at making societal change happen by going to places where tipping is not the norm. Vote with your money.

Not tipping your server is a much less direct route in that regard.

On the other hand, why do I get the sense that you want flight attendants to still be referred to as "stewardesses"?

That's a form of change as well, and one that doesn't cost anything.

Christine


----------



## steveK2016

Christinebitg said:


> As you have in fact noticed, nobody has forced you to do that.
> 
> I think you would be more effective at making societal change happen by going to places where tipping is not the norm. Vote with your money.
> 
> Not tipping your server is a much less direct route in that regard.
> 
> On the other hand, why do I get the sense that you want flight attendants to still be referred to as "stewardesses"?
> 
> That's a form of change as well, and one that doesn't cost anything.
> 
> Christine


Why do i care what a flight attended is referred to?

I'll eat anywhere I want to eat. The restaurant can charge me what they want to charge me. If that amount isnt enough to pay their staff, that is the fault of the restaurant not mine.

Avoiding the issue isnt going to fix it either. The more people who stop tipping, the more likely the restaurant will have to change their ways of paying their staff.

I dont tip people, I only bribe them to not be garbage people. Anywhere I dont plan on eating again, I dont bother.

How to ensure quality service without tips? Do your job properly or you wont have one tomorrow...


----------



## Brian G.

Everyone but uber and Lyft drivers lol


----------



## RidingDirty

404NofFound said:


> I tip waitresses, waiters, pizza delivery, shoe shine, cab and rideshare, barber, bell hop.
> 
> I don't tip plummer, home upgrades like floor installation, appliance installation, auto mechanic, oil change, stewardess, food cashier.
> 
> I haven't given it much thought, but I will think about it. I figure a plummer makes $30 per hour. I figure a stewardess makes $20 per hour with 401k vacation, medical and dental coverage and sick days. Maybe the oil change guy should get a tip.


Plumbers in Massachusetts make more like $75-$100 hour


----------



## Rosalita

I tip the following:
1. Waitresses that actually take my order & bring my food to the table - but not establishments where I stand in line, order, pay, and take it to a table or to my car myself including coffee shops, donut shops, and no fast food. 
2. Hotel service employees including housekeeping.
3. Taxi drivers
4. Ride share drivers regardless of how long or short the ride.
5. Any home/office delivery such as food.
6. Hair stylists, barbers, including the shampoo person.
7. Massages, nail, pedicure, or spa services.
8. Cocktail waitresses and bartenders. 
10. Valet service.



RidingDirty said:


> Plumbers in Massachusetts make more like $75-$100 hour[/QUOTE
> 
> Home repair persons are not tipped. They make an hourly rate or per contractual agreement.


----------



## Eugene73

After two years of Uber driving and virtually no tips sadly I have decided I’m not going to tip anyone anymore


----------



## Christinebitg

Eugene73 said:


> After two years of Uber driving and virtually no tips sadly I have decided I'm not going to tip anyone anymore


I worked for 4 1/2 hours yesterday and got $12 in tips. Are you saying that you get less than that?

I guess what I'm asking you is, "What are your expectations?"

Christine


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

steveK2016 said:


> free·load·er
> ˈfrēˌlōdər/
> _noun_
> informal
> 
> a person who takes advantage of others' generosity without giving anything in return.
> Waiter isnt serving me out of generosity. They are hired to do a job. That job is to take my order and bring my food to me, edible and in a timely manner. They are paid to perform this job. I pay the restaraunt for the food and service who, in turn, is responsible for paying the waiter.
> 
> I return services renders with payment in full as presented to me in an invoice from the company/restaurant. If they need more to pay their staff, they ought to reflect that in the price they present to me. I should not be obligated to assume the wait staff is being taken advantage of by the restaurant and not paid according to the worth of their labor, so I should give them an arbitrary amount from my own wallet.
> 
> Then I'm the bad guy, huh? Not the restaurant that under pays the staff?


The 'restaurant' has enormous overhead costs especially in a CA city for example. If gratuity was included in their menu prices, no one would eat there. Servers are mostly paid minimum wage for hours just shy of full time employment so they mostly need to purchase their own insurance. Their earnings are variable based upon what's customary and the level of service they provide. 
Service being the key word. They are providing you service, and that requires a tip. You may not like it but to skate on that custom is wrong. 
Ever go to a restaurant with a party of 5 or more? Gratuity is included. Why do you suppose that is?


----------



## Christinebitg

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Servers are mostly paid minimum wage for hours just shy of full time employment so they mostly need to purchase their own insurance.


Worse yet, there's a lower minimum wage for people in tip occupations.

Christine


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I don’t tip when I pick up carry out food even though I am usually given the option of tipping 10, 15 or 20%.


----------



## Christinebitg

1.5xorbust said:


> I don't tip when I pick up carry out food even though I am usually given the option of tipping 10, 15 or 20%.


Me neither. But if I pick it up at the counter, and eat in the restaurant, then IF I've made an awful mess on the table (such as a spilled drink), then I'd leave a couple of bucks for the person who has to clean up the mess.

Christine


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Christinebitg said:


> Me neither. But if I pick it up at the counter, and eat in the restaurant, then IF I've made an awful mess on the table (such as a spilled drink), then I'd leave a couple of bucks for the person who has to clean up the mess.
> 
> Christine


I tip whenever anyone has access to my food outside of my direct line of sight. Like food trucks or take out. Not 20%, but a cpl bucks. That's a good rule.


----------



## tohunt4me

404NofFound said:


> I tip waitresses, waiters, pizza delivery, shoe shine, cab and rideshare, barber, bell hop.
> 
> I don't tip plummer, home upgrades like floor installation, appliance installation, auto mechanic, oil change, stewardess, food cashier.
> 
> I haven't given it much thought, but I will think about it. I figure a plummer makes $30 per hour. I figure a stewardess makes $20 per hour with 401k vacation, medical and dental coverage and sick days. Maybe the oil change guy should get a tip.


Yes !
PIZZA DELIVERY !

You are a Good Person . . .


----------



## 404NofFound

tohunt4me said:


> Yes !
> PIZZA DELIVERY !
> 
> You are a Good Person . . .


Even though Dominoes charged for delivering.


----------



## tohunt4me

404NofFound said:


> Even though Dominoes charged for delivering.


Pizza Hut is better

Eating a Large BBQ BEEF PIZZA NOW


----------



## SuzeCB

Eugene73 said:


> i picked up the waiter at my favorite mexican restaurant. naturally he didn't tip me back


Then I guess you know what to do... and if service declines, or he actually says something, or if you just want to bring it up to him, "Hey, Man! I would normally tip, but I understand from the way that you didn't tip me when I was your Uber driver that you obviously don't believe in the tipping culture and refuse to contribute to it in hopes of changing it so that everyone gets to eventually make an honest wage without it! Way to go! I respect your dedication to your principles! I'll be sure to tell the manager that I appreciated your 5 star service!"


----------



## freerides

steveK2016 said:


> Ad hominem attack at its finest! You have no real argument as to why Tipping actually benefits society so you resort to childish name calling. Haha!
> 
> I get it, its easy to be selfish and think about yourself just because you work in an industry that typically sees tips. Me? I dont care. Rates suck on Uber but its enough for what I need I for. People tip me, which is great and ill accept, but it's never obligated. No one gets down rated, no one is cursed, no one is threaten violence for not tipping.
> 
> I certainly am cheap. I will pay the minimum I need to pay to survive this world. i dont have the luxury of having an excess of funds that I can throw money around, and I'm willing to bet you don't either. Calling me cheap as an insult is hilarious! Hell yes im cheap, I'm frugal and I wait for deals when I need to buy something, I have no problem buying generic brand and no shame in buying from a clearance rack. I buy items online at deeper discount than locally at mark up. I wait until holidays for major purchases.
> 
> A penny saved is a penny earned.
> 
> If wait staff needs to be paid more for their labor, then restaurants need to pay them more. If the restaurant needs to charge more for my meal, so be it! Charge me more! It is still not my responsibility to pay someone elses employees their labor cost.


so you knowingly patronize a establishment that "under pays" its staff?

would you remain friends with a guy if you knew he beat his wife & stole/cheated people just trying to make an honest living?

pizza guy $5 since 2000ish
$2ish+ change in the 80s-90s

bartender if beers are $4, $1 / $3 or less than cam keep the $5

i dont tip on $5+ beers matter of fact ill probably just get 1 & head somewhere else or just leave if those are the prices

servers usually over 20% if its over $50 its a $20 bill under anywhere from $5-10

took a cab maybe 5 times in my life $5-10 depending on trip

room service / maid at hotel $5

shoe shine $10 gotta keep the $500 shoes doing they job

i tip my UPS/fed ex/dhl/usps guy around the holidays dont want my mail tampered with & my stuff always there on time undamaged usually $20

haven't went to a barber in 25+ years & i own a barbershop out of state lol buy my hair braider gets $5 & can smoke a blunt with me

dont use bell hops much but a couple of bucks

never ate at Starbucks havent had dunkin donuts since tbe 80s, they want tips now? no wouldn't tip carry out

those are pretty much my mandatories

every Time i relocated i did pizza delivery to learn the neighborhood & pass out joints to get customers some drivers would do things to food or be careless with non tippers food who ARE on a list but most just made your stop last even if it was closer so youd just wait longer, i found for every stiffer the next one would be above & beyond with a 10-20 and by end of shift it all works out, plus haloween time guess which houses got egged & toilet papered doh cost more tham $2 to clean all that up lol

save that penny one day the hospital bill for food poisoning or some other karma will eventually even ya out

non tippers boggle my mind, stay home buy a crock pot, pick it up yourself, drive yourself or give a friend bsome $(who are we kidding no friends) if you dont want to be part of the human community



steveK2016 said:


> Yes, it is variable for "excellence" and so if average service is rendered, I am entitled to enter a $0 in that slot. There is no law that states otherwise. If a server does perform "excellence" they may get tipped accordingly, but merely accomplishing their job without screwing up is not "excellence".
> 
> I'm not one to hand out participation trophies.
> 
> Ahh finally, someone mentions "well deserved excrement" in my meal.
> 
> Its funny to me that someone believes they have a moral high ground against someone who merely pays what they are legally obligated to pay, but is willing (or encourages) to commit a CRIME in the form of putting human feces into food that someone plans to consume. Ahh yes, you are truly the better human in this equation!
> 
> Some states it's even considered a felony, so Karma may return right back to them in the form of never holding a good job ever again!


 yeah because restaurants dont hire felons lmao ever seen the back of most restaurants? looks like the yard at pelican bay



steveK2016 said:


> I love how you gloss over and ignore the fact that you advocate being a garbage human being that would commit a crime bit still believes he has the moral high ground.
> 
> As someone thats been in the restaurant business for so many years, it would be safe to assume you are a garbage human being that has put his bodily fluids into items that other humans intended to consume?


you're the crime
only slaves & sheep follow laws
the rest of humanity practices compassion & common sense

it was once against the law to teach me how to read (still cant write lol)& i guarantee you speed which also is against the law & is dangerous to other human, so unless you violate no laws you sir are a criminal & a hypocrite



steveK2016 said:


> The point is that social standard change. At one point in this country, slavery was legal and encourage. At this point of our country, tipping is a social obligation. Times change, ideas change. We've spent more time in this country where tipping was looked down upon, even banned, then it has been the social norm.
> 
> What would be morally "right" is a company being held accountable to pay their workers what their labor is worth. If they deserve more, they should be paid more. Its not my job to subsidize a company's employees.
> 
> Again, someone that would put excrement into other peoples food talking about moral superiority is highly ironic.


if 90+% of humans tip servers at restaurants AND 90+% do & 10% don't you are the one wrong doh

tipping always been standard Brutus was stealing fares from popeye in the 50s because "hes a healthy tipper" (at 1:54)its only looked down on by people who dont belong amongst us but its illegal to cull your kind


----------



## steveK2016

freerides said:


> so you knowingly patronize a establishment that "under pays" its staff?
> 
> would you remain friends with a guy if you knew he beat his wife & stole/cheated people just trying to make an honest living?
> 
> pizza guy $5 since 2000ish
> $2ish+ change in the 80s-90s
> 
> bartender if beers are $4, $1 / $3 or less than cam keep the $5
> 
> i dont tip on $5+ beers matter of fact ill probably just get 1 & head somewhere else or just leave if those are the prices
> 
> servers usually over 20% if its over $50 its a $20 bill under anywhere from $5-10
> 
> took a cab maybe 5 times in my life $5-10 depending on trip
> 
> room service / maid at hotel $5
> 
> shoe shine $10 gotta keep the $500 shoes doing they job
> 
> i tip my UPS/fed ex/dhl/usps guy around the holidays dont want my mail tampered with & my stuff always there on time undamaged usually $20
> 
> haven't went to a barber in 25+ years & i own a barbershop out of state lol buy my hair braider gets $5 & can smoke a blunt with me
> 
> dont use bell hops much but a couple of bucks
> 
> never ate at Starbucks havent had dunkin donuts since tbe 80s, they want tips now? no wouldn't tip carry out
> 
> those are pretty much my mandatories
> 
> every Time i relocated i did pizza delivery to learn the neighborhood & pass out joints to get customers some drivers would do things to food or be careless with non tippers food who ARE on a list but most just made your stop last even if it was closer so youd just wait longer, i found for every stiffer the next one would be above & beyond with a 10-20 and by end of shift it all works out, plus haloween time guess which houses got egged & toilet papered doh cost more tham $2 to clean all that up lol
> 
> save that penny one day the hospital bill for food poisoning or some other karma will eventually even ya out
> 
> non tippers boggle my mind, stay home buy a crock pot, pick it up yourself, drive yourself or give a friend bsome $(who are we kidding no friends) if you dont want to be part of the human community
> 
> yeah because restaurants dont hire felons lmao ever seen the back of most restaurants? looks like the yard at pelican bay
> 
> you're the crime
> only slaves & sheep follow laws
> the rest of humanity practices compassion & common sense
> 
> it was once against the law to teache how to read & i guarantee you speed which also is against the law & is dangerous to other human, so unless you violate no laws you sir are a criminal & a hypocrite
> 
> if 90+% of humans tip servers at restaurants AND 90+% do & 10% don't you are the one wrong doh


You patrolize the same restaurant, difference is, I refuse to reward the establishment for their misdeads by subsidizing their staff for them.

You are as much of a sheep by following social norms, dont think youre somehow different while following in line with the rest of the sheep.

I never claimed to be infallable nor that I've never committed a crime. I merely point out the false sense of moral superiority of someone that looks down on an individual for not tipping but encourages, and even participated, in the crime of food tampering which is a felony in some states, a far cry from a moving violation.

You may want to learn and understand a term like "hypocrisy" before you accuse someone of committing it.

Only 3% of the American colonies fought in the revolution. Most people were satisfied with just following the rest of the sheep and contiue being a colony.

Sometimes, the majority isn't correct. Being the majority doesnt make you right, it just means there's more people than not that believe what you believe.

Reading comprehension is a major issue here. I'm not stupid. Any time I know theres a possibility that someone will have unsupervised access to my food, such as pizza delivery guy, I will bribe them to not be garbage people. Lets be clear though, It's not a tip, it's a bribe. So your threats of karma is hilarious at best.

If I'm out of town and have no plans to eat at that restaurant ever again, I have no reason to have to bribe them to not be garbage people.


----------



## freerides

steveK2016 said:


> You patrolize the same restaurant, difference is, I refuse to reward the establishment for their misdeads by subsidizing their staff for them.
> 
> You are as much of a sheep by following social norms, dont think youre somehow different while following in line with the rest of the sheep.
> 
> I never claimed to be infallable nor that I've never committed a crime. I merely point out the false sense of moral superiority of someone that looks down on an individual for not tipping but encourages, and even participated, in the crime of food tampering which is a felony in some states, a far cry from a moving violation.
> 
> You may want to learn and understand a term like "hypocrisy" before you accuse someone of committing it.
> 
> Only 3% of the American colonies fought in the revolution. Most people were satisfied with just following the rest of the sheep and contiue being a colony.
> 
> Sometimes, the majority isn't correct. Being the majority doesnt make you right, it just means there's more people than not that believe what you believe.
> 
> Reading comprehension is a major issue here. I'm not stupid. Any time I know theres a possibility that someone will have unsupervised access to my food, such as pizza delivery guy, I will bribe them to not be garbage people. Lets be clear though, It's not a tip, it's a bribe. So your threats of karma is hilarious at best.
> 
> If I'm out of town and have no plans to eat at that restaurant ever again, I have no reason to have to bribe them to not be garbage people.


i haven't ate at a restaurant in years, i rarely eat out, I like healthy crock pot meals and prefer $20 feeding me for days instead of $50 feeding me for hours

i dont follow anyone my momma raised me proper & it makes sense to me, when i did chores i got an allowance basically tipped to take out the garbage, i know capitalism is evil & rich people will always try to steal from labor & as a human share more in common with the working class and dont mind one bit giving others humans a little extra for their deeds plus back in tbe day $20 tips at restaurants more than the bill gives a good chance of that waitress calling that number & swinging by later that night or week lol chicks dig big tippers

regular tipper get free or less water downed drinks, extra portions, a recipe or dessert the chefs trying out in the back, lock tbe door stay after closing, tips on the local spots tbat dont rip you off, tourist traps to avoid, the better strip clubs, the dispensary that doesn't over charge....

yes because revolutions should be compared to throwing a few pieces of paper with dead hypocrites on em who owned slaves & were fighting to avoid taxes and when they won started taxing people

never said mob rules, you have every right to not tip, do you, you seem to sleep fine at night & obviously dont care to be included with those of us who share a common human bond

keep on with your bribes man the world will keep spinning, i wont ever serve you & if you ever got in my uber youd be 1 starred & unmatched big deal

bribes are good things lmao & as soon as the restaurant raises the meal price $10 because of people like you,youll stop going there and poof the restaurant goes away


----------



## steveK2016

freerides said:


> i haven't ate at a restaurant in years, i rarely eat out, I like healthy crock pot meals and prefer $20 feeding me for days instead of $50 feeding me for hours
> 
> i dont follow anyone my momma raised me proper & it makes sense to me, when i did chores i got an allowance basically tipped to take out the garbage, i know capitalism is evil & rich people will always try to steal from labor & as a human share more in common with the working class and dont mind one bit giving others humans a little extra for their deeds plus back in tbe day $20 tips at restaurants more than the bill gives a good chance of that waitress calling that number & swinging by later that night or week lol chicks dig big tippers
> 
> regular tipper get free or less water downed drinks, extra portions, a recipe or dessert the chefs trying out in the back, lock tbe door stay after closing, tips on the local spots tbat dont rip you off, tourist traps to avoid, the better strip clubs, the dispensary that doesn't over charge....
> 
> yes because revolutions should be compared to throwing a few pieces of paper with dead hypocrites on em who owned slaves & were fighting to avoid taxes and when they won started taxing people
> 
> never said mob rules, you have every right to not tip, do you, you seem to sleep fine at night & obviously dont care to be included with those of us who share a common human bond
> 
> keep on with your bribes man the world will keep spinning, i wont ever serve you & if you ever got in my uber youd be 1 starred & unmatched big deal
> 
> bribes are good things lmao & as soon as the restaurant raises the meal price $10 because of people like you,youll stop going there and poof the restaurant goes away


Again, the comparison is based on your notion that popularity, or majority, equals right. Clearly thats not the case as history has shown. You even emphasis my point as slavery was popular and the social norm, agreed upon by the majority until enough people decided to change that, unfortunately it took a civil war to make that change.

A war to change this social norm shouldn't be necessary.

Whats the difference in paying $10 more for food or paying $10 in tip?

Again, reading comprehension problems. Ive stated mulitple times if the restaurant needs to charge more to pay their staff, do it. Thats their job. Whats the difference between 15% increase of menu price versus leaving a 15% tip? Nothing, so restaurants charge more, include tax in your price (because I love places that show out the door prices!) and pay your wait staff accordingly. You can even still tip if it makes you feel warm and fuzzy inside!

Seems pretty simple, not sure why people are so dense...


----------



## freerides

steveK2016 said:


> Again, the comparison is based on your notion that popularity, or majority, equals right. Clearly thats not the case as history has shown.
> 
> Whats the difference in paying $10 more for food or paying $10 in tip?
> 
> Again, reading comprehension problems. Ive stated mulitple times if the restaurant needs to charge more to pay their staff, do it. Thats their job. Whats the difference between 15% increase of menu price versus leaving a 15% tip? Nothing, so restaurants charge more, include tax in your price (because I love places that show out the door prices!) and pay your wait staff accordingly.
> 
> Seems pretty simple, not sure why people are so dense...


 not sure why people are so cheap & blame employees for the owners crimes to justify uncommon behavior

sleep good ol miser sleep good with jesus' dna in your belly i kid i kid

do you man free country no one likes you, you dont care, its cool why should you care? its not like your human like most of us i mean $5 "bribes" is expensive and you have no problem paying $3 for .10 worth of soda & $20 for $5 worth of factory farmed garbage drowned in butter that evil companies can profit on all day, but the human who delivered your plate doesn't deserve a profit or a nod of appreciation because they should find a better restaurant to work at


----------



## steveK2016

freerides said:


> not sure why people are so cheap & blame employees for the owners crimes to justify uncommon behavior
> 
> sleep good ol miser sleep good with jesus' dna in your belly i kid i kid
> 
> do you man free country no one likes you, you dont care, its cool why should you care? its not like your human like most of us i mean $5 "bribes" is expensive and you have no problem paying $3 for .10 worth of soda & $20 for $5 worth of factory farmed garbage drowned in butter that evil companies can profit on all day, but the human who delivered your plate doesn't deserve a profit or a nod of appreciation because they should find a better restaurant to work at


How am I blaming the employee? Clearly I exlicitly called out the restaurant, but that doesnt mean I should then be found financially liable that I have to dish out and subsidize the employees wages for the restaurant. All that does is give the restaurant a pass for their crimes.

Enough people stop tipping, best believe the restaurants will finally come under fire to pay their staff.

The wait staff certainly deserves to get paid what their labor is worth but that is not my job to do as a consumer. That is the restaurants job. My job is to patronize the establishment, select the food i wish to consume, then pay the bill as presented. If that bill is not enough to cover the expense of the wait staff, its the restaurants job to increase that bill in order to cover that expense.


----------



## steveK2016

freerides said:


> the truth isnt a personal attack
> 
> a person who doesnt tip a waiter/waitress is probably in Webster's dictionary under ducheey non human piece of garbage & 90+% of humans would agree but like you said majority don't rule & doesn't make it right
> 
> btw i dont see you anymore its been fun
> 
> be good devil


I think you have an issue with definitions. The level of truthfullness of a statement doesnt change it from a personal attack when directing said statement to specific person.

I absolutely am cheap. A penny saved is a penny earned, and I doubt you're flush with cash if you're doing Uber or Lyft. I have no problem paying more if the restaurant needs to charge more to pay their staff.

Either way, the problem is the restaurants and the people preventing correction of that problem are the ones who willingly subsidize it.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Christinebitg said:


> Worse yet, there's a lower minimum wage for people in tip occupations.
> 
> Christine


Not in CA, the state he was referring to.


----------



## Uberingen

I’ve been tipping waitresses / waiters all my life at least 15% if nothing really bad happens. 
Now I am considering to never tip them because not one waitress has tipped me since I started ridesharing.


----------



## UberXking

It's all about your attitude. Been tipped $100 twice, $60 many times $20 3 in a row. 
Every trip for a week on Lyft recently. Currently on a streak with Uber see pic.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

steveK2016 said:


> Bingo. Its not my job to pay the staff, its the business' job to do so. We allow them to get away with it. Repeal restaurants exemption from minimum wage laws.


Great. But until that happens you're still a cheap bastard if you don't tip.


----------



## steveK2016

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Great. But until that happens you're still a cheap bastard if you don't tip.


Continuing to subsidize them will not force any change.

So you're saying as long as restaurants pay minimum wage, I dont have to tip?


----------



## Retired Senior

reg barclay said:


> There are certain service workers that it is more customary to tip than others. I guess this can differ from place to place. Which ones do you tip, and why?
> 
> Also, is there any rhyme and reason, as to which kind of workers it is customary to tip?
> 
> I suppose it's pretty traditional to tip cab drivers, and I guess that's why some of us feel we should be tipped (as a logical extension to that).
> 
> Anyway, I guess the point of this thread is to discuss tipping in general, why we tip some professions and not others, and how this is relevant to us.


Why would I tip a PROFESSIONAL? Did you tip your school teachers? Do you tip your doctors?
The only person that I have tipped in the past 3 months is the cute teen-aged girl who charged me a lot less than I had expected for 2 scoops of ice cream today. I thought I would be paying about $5. She asked me for $3.50. I smiled at her, handed her a $5 bill and walked out.



Ribak said:


> *Exotic dancers (strippers) $5-$10*
> Massage therapist $10-$20
> Barista $1-$2
> Restaurant workers (20% dine-in & 10% take out)
> Hair stylist $5
> Pizza delivery $5-$10
> UBER/LYFT $5-$25....usually $5
> UBEREATS $5
> Taxi $0


HAHAHA! you got me there.... I was an exotic dancer in Hartford Ct. around 1976-1977. I was managing the dairy dept in the West Hartford Crown Supermarket and spending my evenings either taking taekwondo classes in East Hartford or drinking with the strippers at Helton's café in Hartford Ct. One night the manager of the club, a hot sultry girl, rubbed the hair on my chest and told me that I could be making better money as a male stripper than I was at the supermarket.
She was right, but even though the Night Gallery café only allowed women in on the Sunday's when I and other guys did our thing, I still gradually became confused about what I was doing and how it made me feel. Still, I took the tip money, and the phone numbers....
I guess you could say that I was willing to do what was economically necessary.... i.e. be a *****, long before Uber came along.


----------

